# ICD-9 Code for Hot Flashes



## Lkelley2

Does anyone have an ICD-9 code for hot flashes?  It doesn't necessarily mean a symptom of menopause.  This is for oncology patients that experience these symptoms.  Thank you, Lee


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

How about 627.2, flushing - menopausal - see ICD book for complete verbiage.

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

What about 782.62?


----------



## adonis_laurenteCPC

*flushes*

try 259.2 - flush syndrome...hope it helps!


----------



## maysons1703

If the patient has a definitive diagnosis why are you coding the symptom of the disease process?


----------



## FTessaBartels

*V58.69*

How about V58.69 - Long-term (current) use of other medications 
Since this is an effect of the chemotherapy.

Just a thought ...
F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## 007CPC

I don't have a coding book off-hand, but are you sure the patients hot flashes aren't an inherent condition to a neoplasm or another robust condition. I wouldn't automatically assume hot flashes are related to menopausal unless documented by a MD or DO. 

I agree with maysons notion!

Chad Malek, CPC, CCA
Malek Strategic Coding Solutions, Ltd.


----------



## cmartin

How about 780.8 generalized hyperhidrosis (including diaphoresis, excessive sweating, secondary hyperhidrosis)?


----------



## ahmed

782.62 Flushing


----------



## jbnewlife77

You can code a symptom of a disease if it is not necessarily a common symptom that everyone gets.


----------



## angesmith94

you can definetly code the v5869 for the long term meds/chemo but also code the flushing.  it can't be linked unless the provider connects it


----------



## TracyAlder

You need to code symptoms if you're doing CRG charts.


----------

